# Price



## clintonyakker (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone fishing Price,clinton over easter


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Clintyakka Hi
I normally fish their but I am off to the west coast perhaps next time
Cheers 
Minny


----------



## clintonyakker (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks minny,hope the weather is fine. Have a good trip. Catch lots


----------

